# First whiting on lure



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Went out this morning for a quick paddle. Threw the Sunfire Shadrap around hoping for a flathead. Hooked this 37cm whiting, quite surprised for the size of the lure.  8) :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

A real elbow slapper there. They love the hard bodies


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Very nice Breambo, that counts as breakfast in my book. 
"Whiting one of the finest breakfast fish around" as my old dad used to say. He was a POM and I certainly welcomed Whiting over Kippers let me tell you :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice whiting mate, heard a few reports of huge sand whiting down that way lately.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Cheers Gentlemen,
It was a couple of firm taps in quick succession, I lowered the rod tip a couple of feet, watched the line go almost tight then a firm lift of the rod and on. Gee they go for a small fish, and in shallow water too, it was quite a thrill.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Breambo. I have yet to learn the art of catching whiting and I have only caught several by chance.

I'm sure Poddy will be very interested in your catch after trying to pass off a pike as a whiting last year. :lol:

Regards
Grant


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Which lures are best for whiting. I might target them, as they seem to be around at the moment.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWnr50oAAC9fgAAScOeAAhAhEIo/7//gMADmqhqeoDSZRtEm0aNpI9Gp6AY0aNAMmQ0YjTQNMBqnhGQoGmhkbUAAaEK4SDFds9eron43Kj82Mz2gWuNcZx8WRfCL9mHx7ZMREf/rZJ+szF2dMRxhRK3F7rb8J8N/eGMehUtL1uycpfwyragrFPJKgj6VGIe6nixm64H1VUDHLKhE8x5ggxKtiIE6Y9xZWd0q0DNCHBVyYANF+pb2HR2WyUQStNcIDVKIoj2X2xewghTOG6kTYw72gysZTIslnVs7VzvbbbSwPHpBp6lcKI+reX57DERZMMmL4gjAhhlCTsDhGAMLcWxL2yF18pyogkJEjAiwT+LuSKcKEg09fOlA


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey Breambo, The good thing about catching whiting on lures there normally the larger variety that take em gulp soft plastics seem to work well in natural or pumpkinseed 6" sandworms or 3" minnows.cheers brad


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I've had them take a variety of small hbs when targetting bream. Those with transparent features or irridescence seem to be most effective. Not surprised the shadrap worked. Poppers are also supposed to be good, but I don't know about poppers in the surf.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I already have some 3" minnows, I reckon those plastic sandworms would work good in the conditions here, gotta get some. Actually a fellow cleaned up on the beach with them yesterday, shore based fishing, he had multiple catch of several species. Just more things to try    
The old sxs would no doubt work as well for whiting ? I have a really small orange Juro that might just be the ticket :idea: 8) :lol:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Breambo, mate, you sure get in your fair share of paddle time and alway's bring home the bacon, I mean fish. You are becoming somewhat of a, dare I say, legend. 8)

 fishing Russ


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbT2XhwAABtfgAASUKeACgAgFAo////gIACVCJoRkZAGQGmgGQNVPwkyYhoTTR6gNNGT1CAZJA3V7XpyoZ6aO6hgXGfxXCv7oQzYudjblfNFLBovvkO4GmR0MSKKRj6kHKuyaMWAbc8IJnSIeCoPVrAVrd2RwuqTZVS8jMr4BTQKIPcYdhZaKQntDmW8O8t9ccsmIJSF0VqMIDLg0UE6NYJ2xj0AL+LuSKcKEhaey8OA


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I've done well on the whiting down here using a small piece of squid on a paternoster type of rig with small pieces of red tubing running down to the hook. Next technique I'd love to try is hard body luring for them.

You have got to love plump big whiting fillets lightly floured and shallow fried in olive oil with just a little bit of salt!!! Sensational yet so simple and sweet!!!

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

More than a fair effort hoiking up that fella Breambo  
Hoit, I think I'll try for the gurnard's-a-whiting-from-a-distance routine in 07 :wink:


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

I've caught a few similar sized whiting using a rebel crawfish flicking for flathead. Very yummy surprise, and I agree, if you get a whiting on a lure it's generally a bigger one. Great fighters. Having said that, I've also hooked whiting twice the size of the lure!


----------

